# 2009 Slot Car show dates



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

Hello Everybody,
Anybody know the spring and fall show dates for the following shows:

Parsippsny NJ (Pete S)
Richfield OH (Brad B)
Essex MD

I am planning shows in Western NY for the spring and fall and don't
want to conflict.

Here are some I know:
Melville NY (Bob Beers) 2/1, 4/19 and 10/18
Midwest in Highland IN (Mike Dore) 3/22

Any others going on out there? Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I just got word that Aberdeen, Md show will be March 29th 2009.:wave:


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Buffalo NY slot show*

Thanks Wheel!
Looks like Buffalo show will be in early May. Details to follow.
-Joe


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The Richfield show is set for April 26th. And the fall show usually sits on the last Sunday of October.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I know there is a show coming up in Dallas, TX on March 7th.

www.dallasslotcars.com

Rich


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

ntx you have a pm!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The spring Parsippany show is always in May. I would guess it's not Mother's Day, so that leaves the other three Sundays (or maybe 4 if there are 5 Sundays this May).

Joe


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Isn't there suppose to be a slotcar show or a toy show in Mt. Laurel, NJ some time in January. Did I miss it?


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I got the flyer at the Parsippany show. " Winter Fever Toy Show"
Sunday January 25, 2009 10 am- 4 pm. Double Tree Guest Suites Hotel 
515 Fellowship Rd N, Mt. Laurel NJ


----------



## Rainman (Feb 9, 2007)

*Date?*

Anyone here going to Melville?


----------

